# LIRR to GCT Pictures



## MrFSS (Dec 10, 2007)

*PICTURES HERE*

Found this link in another forum where there was quite a bit of discussion about Homeland Security not wanting any more tunnels built for rail travel in the US. Denver project at Denver Union Station had to re-think their plans in light of that decision. Yet, NYC gets what they want.


----------



## gswager (Dec 10, 2007)

MrFSS said:


> *PICTURES HERE*
> Found this link in another forum where there was quite a bit of discussion about Homeland Security not wanting any more tunnels built for rail travel in the US. Denver project at Denver Union Station had to re-think their plans in light of that decision. Yet, NYC gets what they want.


I disagree with Homeland Security's decisons about the tunnels. If there's heavy presence of people like people walking in NYC sidewalks, concerts, etc, are they going to rid of them? Absolutely not. Tunnels provide us alternatives when the ground level have no room for construction, etc.

I think it'll be big headache for Denvers when the Denver stations, light and heavy, are completed. The streets would be clogged with commuters transferring between light rail and heavy rail stations. Perhaps they will have to dig a tunnel, pedestrians, to connect between two stations. Commuter rails bring in from the surburbs and light rails provide transportation between the heavy rail station and downtown areas.


----------



## WhoozOn1st (Dec 15, 2007)

Interesting pics. Thanks for passing them along, Tom. I especially liked the ones of the blue working face. Also intriguing was photo #4: A tabloid headline blares "KINKY LOVE." Is the guy on the phone getting some? HAHA!!


----------

